# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!



## Anglerboard-Team (1. Juli 2009)

werbung​



*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*

*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​*


*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*

Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*Juli: Aal

​*
*Der Julipreis für die erfolgreichen Aalangler wird von Zebco gestiftet:​*
* Rhino Rute DF Specialist Tele & Rhino Rolle RS-X II *









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im Juli hier in diesem Thread alle Aale melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!

Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## boot (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis.





Das ist ja nicht schlecht,aber wie können wir sehen und wo können wir sehen wer gewonnen hat.lg


----------



## Peter5Pan (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Im Mai wurde es n paar tage nach ablauf des monats in den Thread gepostet wer gewonnen hat, wird hier dann warscheinlich auch so sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Genau so isses, dazu brauchen wir aber Zeit und müssen erstmal den Gewinner ermitteln.
Ist in Arbeit - und ab jetzt könnt ihr hier eure Aale veröffentlichen..


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

na dann kommt das ja gelegen, dass ich heute sowieso auf aal wollte...


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Super einen habe ich schon 52cm - mit Foto.:vik:

Da ich aber heute nochmal los will  warte ich erstmal mit dem einstellen


----------



## Case (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Ich hatte Gestern Abend so ein gutes Gefühl, und hab' mal eine aktuelle Zeitung mitgenommen.

Ich melde Aale mit 73, 63, 61 und 58 cm

Hoffe doch schwer, dass das auch auf einem Bild möglich ist.?
War mir echt zu mühsam da jeden Einzelnen zu fotographieren.

Case


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hier mal ein fetter, genau 80cm langer Rhein-Aal.


----------



## tim13 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

moin zusammen, habe zwar noch keinen aal gefangen aber dafür hatte ich letzten monat nen paar brassen reingestellt und nun wollte ich mal wissen wo man sehen kann wer gewonnen hat?

mfg
tim


----------



## flasha (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



> Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden.
> 
> Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)



........#q


----------



## Chowder (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Ich hab letzte Nacht einen 76er an den Haken bekommen:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil....bilder-hochladen.net/files/thumbs/bmoi-1.jpg



sieht auf dem Bild zwar wie 75cm aus, aber er liegt ja auch nicht ganz gerade


----------



## Raubbrasse (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hallo,ich bin neu hier im Board und möchte gerne ein paar Bilder einstellen.Meinen Fischerreischein habe ich diese Jahr erworben und fahre sehr oft angeln.Beim Nachtangeln mit meinem Vater konnte ich zwei schöne Aale landen.Sie waren 53cm und 69cm groß und bissen auf Wurm.


                |wavey: Gruß Raubbrasse


----------



## chivas (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/6118/aal73.jpg

richtig fetter 72er, samstag morgen gegen 7 uhr *gääähn*, stehendes gewässer in leipzig , tauwurm an pose, hakte sich an festgeklemmter rute selber ;_. (*schnarch* xD)

leider nur ein handy-bild, den fisch hat nen kollege mit zum räuchern genommen, sonst gäbe es noch ein foto aus der küche -.-


----------



## caschi1989 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hallo,
Länge der beiden größten Aale: 96 cm, 94 cm
Als Orientierung diene ich selbst da ich 1,86m groß bin und der Aal seitlich neben mir hängt. 
Gefangen mit Tauwurm auf Grund.


----------



## Allerangler (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



caschi1989 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Länge der beiden größten Aale: 96 cm, 94 cm
> Als Orientierung diene ich selbst da ich 1,86m groß bin und der Aal seitlich neben mir hängt.
> Gefangen mit Tauwurm auf Grund.


 


Und wo ist z.b. die Zeitung oder andere Datumsquelle #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Lil Torres (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

@caschi1989

warum heißen die bilder "100% schwarz" ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## caschi1989 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

:-D das hat einen anderen hintergrund habe mich schon gefragt, wann die ersten fragen diesbezüglich aufkommen
soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann sind bei sämtlichen anderen fängen auch keine daten angegeben, wie beim 80er rheinaal beispielsweise oder irre ich mich da etwa?


----------



## kasi-1 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



caschi1989 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Länge der beiden größten Aale: 96 cm, 94 cm
> Als Orientierung diene ich selbst da ich 1,86m groß bin und der Aal seitlich neben mir hängt.
> Gefangen mit Tauwurm auf Grund.




also mal ganz ehrlich wär nimmt denn solche kleinen aale mit wie auf dem ersten foto die sind doch höchstens 30 cm wenn überhaupt :vdas ist ja schlimmer als kochtopfangeln das ist krank #qgut bzw hofffentlich wird der aal bald geschützt.


----------



## Blurrb (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



kasi-1 schrieb:


> ...die sind doch höchstens 30 cm wenn überhaupt ...


 
wieder einer, der umsonst in der Schule war :vik:

leg n Maß an, die sind über 50cm


----------



## kasi-1 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



Blurrb schrieb:


> wieder einer, der umsonst in der Schule war :vik:
> 
> leg n Maß an, die sind über 50cm


die drei bindfäden bringen doch echt nix auf dem teller sowas is für mich kein angeln mehr.... sry


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

In unseren Gewässern sind die waren Monster sehr selten.
Das standart Mass bei unseren Tiefs liegt immer zwischen 50 und 60.


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Ich dulde auch keine Anmache wegen meiner Aale


----------



## Benni87 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Ich konnte meinen größten Aal fangen  auf ein Rotauge 98cm und 2kg in einem Teich der schon seit ca. 15 jahren nicht mehr besetzt wurde.




Gruß Benny#h


----------



## Weser1 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



Benni87 schrieb:


> Ich konnte meinen größten Aal fangen  auf ein Rotauge 98cm und 2kg in einem Teich der schon seit ca. 15 jahren nicht mehr besetzt wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  [FONT=&quot]Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Prachtexemplar[/FONT].


----------



## zanderaal (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Stell mal einen 60er Aal rein gefangen am 12.07.09 bei uns am Gemeindesee. Gebissen auf Tauwurm um 00Uhr10:vik:

Leider nur eine Handyaufnahme#c


----------



## caschi1989 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

@ kasi-1: bei allem respekt, aber du bist fernab von jeglicher realität...die aale sind weit, weit jenseits deiner 30 cm marke...an sowas erkennt man einen lausigen angler


----------



## chivas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

...genauso wie auch weit von einer sinnvollen verwertungsgröße...

wird zeit, dass in ganz deutschland das mindestmaß hoch- und die entnahmeanzahl runtergesetzt wird. jedenfalls wirst du das 300g-würmchen nie als kiloaal fangen können. immerhin ein bißchen gerechtigkeit xD

da sie ja eh nicht in die wertung kommen (dürften) - schön gepooooost


----------



## GreenMonsta (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Einer meiner Juli Aale von 59cm,gefangen wurde er gestern Nacht auf Wurm.

lg,Ben


----------



## mibook (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hier ein Bild von dem Aal den ich letzte Nacht gefangen habe er ist 61,5cm lang


----------



## Chowder (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hier die Ausbeute von vorletzter Nacht:



 
65cm, gefangen auf Tauwurm... letzte Nacht gabs nur 2 Schnürsenkel #d


----------



## Norgefun (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Habe am 14.07. diesen Aal von 68 cm auf Tauwurm gefangen:
Zeit: 19.50 Uhr, Ort: Potsdamer Havel Nähe KJS.
(Zeitung ist vom Vortag, 13.07.)


----------



## Matze 623 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hallo, 
mein Einstand im Board. Er ist 65 cm lang und ein " 
PFUND´s-Kerl" mit 542g.|supergri|supergri

Allen noch maximale Erfolge,

Matze 623


----------



## hechtnase (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hai !
Es hat geklappt, 2 Aale konnten den Tauwürmern nicht widerstehen. Der eine war 60cm und der Kleine 51cm lang und sie haben lecker geschmeckt....:m


----------



## Raubbrasse (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hallo,ich konnte noch einen 65er landen.

    #h Gruß Raubbrasse


----------



## Wilddieb (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

So nu hab ich auch endlich einen Aal
Gefangen bei uns in der Aue gestern Nacht um 23:40 Uhr
Länge 55,5 cm

Gruss: Manuel


----------



## sepia (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Ich dulde auch keine Anmache wegen meiner Aale



Aber wegen deiner Fangmeldung dürfen wir dich anmachen oder ? :m (Übrigens, sie wird nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, aber psst !.)



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> In unseren Gewässern sind die waren Monster sehr selten.
> Das standart Mass bei unseren Tiefs liegt immer zwischen 50 und 60.


Wo sollen die auch herkommen wenn euer Mindestmaß scheinbar bei 40cm oder noch tiefer liegt....#c



Matze 623 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Einstand im Board. Er ist 65 cm lang und ein "
> PFUND´s-Kerl" mit 542g.|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...


Respekt, gleich beim ersten Post alles richtig gemacht. Wünsch dir viel Glück mit deiner Teilnahme. (Die Konkurrenz disqualifiziert sich ja eh selbst )


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Moin Moin,
hier nun meine Beiträge zum Thema Aalfänge.
Irgendwie ist leider bei den beiden kleinen die Uhrzeit nicht korrekt, falsch eingestellt gewesen.

Aal Nr 1. 43 cm 
3.7. 2009 gegen Mitternacht
Tecklenburg,Teichanlage Königsee Wolfsmühlenteich, 
Tauwurm
Pose auf Grund
Den Aal musste ich mitnehmen da er verletzt war - eigentlich (für mich) zu klein


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Weiter gehts mit 53 cm

Aal Nr 2. 53 cm 
1.7. 2009 gegen Mitternacht
Tecklenburg,Teichanlage Königsee großer See Mitteldamm, 
Tauwurm
Pose auf Grund


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Aal Nr 3. 76 cm 840 g
15.7. 2009 gegen 22:00 Uhr
Ibbenbüren Dörenthe, DEK an der Brücke 106, 
Tauwurm
Pose auf Grund

:vik:Persönlicher Rekord:vik:


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Aal Nr 4. 82 cm 1240 g
15.7. 2009 gegen 23:00
Ibbenbüren Dörenthe, DEK an der Brücke 106, 
Tauwurm
Pose auf Grund


:vik:Neuer Persönlicher Rekord :vik:


----------



## Rocardoso spin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



Case schrieb:


> Ich hatte Gestern Abend so ein gutes Gefühl, und hab' mal eine aktuelle Zeitung mitgenommen.
> 
> Ich melde Aale mit 73, 63, 61 und 58 cm
> 
> ...





servus,....ich hätte da mal ne frage an dich. unzwar warum die aale hinter dem kopf anschneidest ???|uhoh:


----------



## Rocardoso spin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Aal Nr 4. 82 cm 1240 g
> 15.7. 2009 gegen 23:00
> Ibbenbüren Dörenthe, DEK an der Brücke 106,
> Tauwurm
> ...




Top Jürgen,...Petri Heil....#6


----------



## tim13 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

warum legen eigentlich so viele leute keine zeitung oder ähnliches dem foto bei???:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## chivas (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



Rocardoso spin schrieb:


> servus,....ich hätte da mal ne frage an dich. unzwar warum die aale hinter dem kopf anschneidest ???|uhoh:



er wird die aale wohl nicht lebend in die räuchertonne hängen wollen - oder auf eine grausame art abmurksen.

deswegen der einstich hinter dem kopf - und um das vielleicht ein wenig sicherer zu machen, auch wenns ziemlich martialisch aussieht, kopf halb ab ^^


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



tim13 schrieb:


> warum legen eigentlich so viele leute keine zeitung oder ähnliches dem foto bei???:vik::vik::vik:



Ich nehme keine Zeitung mit weil ich abergläubisch bin. Außerdem habe ich es nötig zu be*******n. 
Nebenbei sind von mir auch noch andere Fotos im Forum - auch mit Datum also entweder werden die Bilder gewertet oder nicht ist ja dann auch nicht so wichtig.

Du hast meine Fische gesehen und dich hoffentlich mit gefreut - dann habe ich bereits gewonnen :vik:


----------



## Michaal (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich es nötig zu be*******n.



NA endlich mal kein Latein und einer sagt es frei heraus...

|muahah:


----------



## tim13 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Moin zusammen, 

hier sind meine aale von gestern nacht. 

von unten nach oben 69,5 + 60 + 57 + 52 + 50. haben alle auf tauwurm gebissen zwischen 21.30 - 03.30:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## sc00b (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

hier mal mein Aal von Fr/Sa die Nacht. Biss auf Bienmade gegen 4 Uhr.


55cm hat der stolze und wog 300gramm leider sieht man nicht ganz das Zahlenmaß, aber das meiste sieht man.


----------



## dj_ol (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hallo, haben diesen AAL mit  85 cm am Donnerstag 23.07.09 um 21.00 Uhr mit Tauwurm gefangen, ja ich weiß es liegt keine zeitung und Maßband da, hab da noch nix von dieser Aktion gewusst  :vik::q


----------



## Jeens (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hallo,
so hier mal drei Aale. 
Der Aal ganz unten biss auf ein Erdbeer-Boilie und die anderen beiden auf Regenwurm. Gefangen am 24.7.09 um ca. 22:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr . 
Der Aal ganz oben ist 49cm und 193g, der in der Mitte ist 60cm und 342g schwer und der Aal ganz unten ist 66cm lang und 552g schwer. 
Habe jetzt leider nur durch zufall gesehen das man hier mitmachen kann und habe daher keine Zeitung bei gelegt. 
Gruß Jens


----------



## Raubbrasse (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Hallo,wir hatten am Wochenende ein Jugendcamp.Dort konnte ich noch diesen Aal  von 58cm laden.Ich fing ihn um 22.40 Uhr auf Tauwurm.Ebenfalls auf Tauwurm stieg um 22.55 Uhr noch mein erster #6 kleine Wels ein,den ich dann schonend zurück setzte.

                                       Petri Heil Raubbrasse


----------



## Case (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Einen darf ich noch.

Und diesmal nicht mit der Zeitung, die Frauchen noch nicht gelesen hatte.

Und wer den Aal hat,
hat die Qual...

Ich melde einen 64er, das ist der in der Mitte.

Die anderen sind 62 und 75, aber außer Konkurenz.

Case


----------



## leif88 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

hier ein aal 90cm lang un 1 1/2 kilo schwer 
sry ich habe kein maßband dabei gehabt :caber der ist wirklich so groß das sieht man


----------



## Tyracar (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Den 69cm Burschen konnte ich gestern mit einem Tauwurm überlisten.


----------



## Kalle79 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

hätte da mal ne frage!!!!
wenn ich hier nen fisch reinstelle dann muss doch wenn ne Zeitung daneben liegt das Datum zu erkennen sein!????!?!? oder nicht
sonst ist das doch unlogisch!!


----------



## Case (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Mach mal 'n Foto von 'nem 60er Aal auf einer Zeitung.

und dann zeig mir ein erkennbares Datum.

Case


----------



## Kalle79 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

ja das ist es ja!!!Aber die Zeitung soll ja ein beweis sein ...das ist ja das was mich wundert wenn man das datum nicht erkennen kann!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Die ausgeloste Länge beträgt 74,9 cm. 
Ich geh jetzt mal den Gewinner ausgucken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JULI: AAL!!*

Mann, da waren ja wieder ein paar beeindruckende Tiere dabei..

Und wir haben wieder 2 gleiche Längenmeldungen:
Chowder  und jürgen W. aus T. mit jeweils 76 cm sind am nächsten dran...
Ich werde das wieder mit Frerk abklären, dass es außer dem Haupt- auch einen Trostpreis gibt...

Und hätte Case (Posting 52) den 75er gemeldet, statt ihn außer Konkurrenz laufen zu lassen, wär ers gewesen...


----------

